# Bragging on my girls



## locknload (Nov 20, 2007)

This isn't a question, but more of an informational type thread for those wondering about the effectiveness of the pyrenees.

My two girls turn a year old this month. I got them this past February, and since then, those little fur balls have grown into big fur balls. And while everyone else here on the mountain is having piglets carried off and their poultry killed by predators... I (knock on wood) haven't lost a single thing since they've come to their forever home here.

My chickens and ducks roam all over the place, including down in the woods... the pigs haven't been touched though ours are just down the road from where our neighbor has lost several, and despite the fact that we lost one a few years back to something that carried a piglet over the fence and disappeared with it. The deer have destroyed all the gardens of those up and down the mountain... but I didn't have anything touched in mine. 

I see them all over our property and appear to "patrol" what they know to be theirs. They keep watch over the cows and horses, and their favorite "pets" seem to be the cats. The tinier the kittens, the more gentle they will be, and careful not to step on them though their paws are bigger than the kitties. Even any large bird that flies over gets chased away, as they will chase them out of sight, barking up at the airborne threat. I watched them a couple days ago chase off an eagle that was flying low over the pond... probably giving a look at the ducks bobbing around out there. The girls took off after it and chased it all the way to the property line.

So if I sound fond of those two... I am. With those two on duty, I can breath easier with not having to go out and count what I've lost overnight.

Thank you, Big'un and Lil'un. :bow:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

That is GREAT news!!!
I too recieved 2 fluffy fur balls last Febuary that have now grown to be lovable protecting machines...LOL so I feel your happiness.

My sheep love them, with all the playing they do, my sheep just stand there eating as the 2 BIG white clouds go rumbling by.LOL

But when they hear a coyote howl "it's game on"!!! I still sleep with one eye open. In case they may need help. If the preditor gets over the fence then past my boys....LOL


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Doing what they do best! I love my Pyrs!


----------

